# Cascade Hop Sub For Citra IPA



## chrisluki (28/11/15)

hey guys

brewing a Citra IPA this week and just realised i didnt have enough Cascade (only 30g) hops in stock. Below is the recipe and I was after some suggestions as to what to substitute in. I thouhgt maybe use the Cascade in dry hop and something from my other stocks in the boil?

My other options are Willamette, Topaz, Simcoe, Enigma, Nelson Sauv, Amarillo and Galaxy.

The recipe is 

5.07 kg Pale Malt
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L 
0.25 kg Victory Malt 
24.00 g Magnum Boil 60.0 min 
6.44 g Cascade Boil 10.0 min
6.44 g Citra Boil 10.0 min
6.44 g Cascade Boil 1.0 min
6.44 g Citra Boil 1.0 min 
7.49 g Cascade Steep/Whirlpool 
7.49 g Citra Steep/Whirlpool 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) 
29.96 g Cascade Dry Hop 
29.96 g Citra Dry Hop 

Suggestions?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## jibba02 (28/11/15)

Amarillo


----------



## Yob (28/11/15)

simcoe


----------



## manticle (28/11/15)

Amarillo and simcoe.
Forget subbing - just make a good beer. Both of those hops marry well with cascade and citra.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/11/15)

+1 to Yob & manticle.

... Though manticle sounds like he's drunk.


----------



## Kingy (28/11/15)

I'd use simcoe, but I hate amarillo. Strange but I could eat cascade by the pellet.


----------



## Reman (28/11/15)

Even more citra?


----------



## rude (29/11/15)

technobabble66 said:


> +1 to Yob & manticle.
> 
> ... Though manticle sounds like he's drunk.


You get that on home brew forums


----------



## chrisluki (29/11/15)

Loving the banter...thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yob (29/11/15)

so what did you do?


----------



## chrisluki (30/11/15)

Yob said:


> so what did you do?


Brewing Wednesday night and think I will use Cascade and Citra in the boil as the recipe shows and then use Simcoe and Citra in the flameout/dry hop.


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

I really like the suggestions from the experienced (yet unattractive) above. Another possibility that I'm starting to like in IPAs more and more is centennial (especially after trying Danestead's Hop Hog clone).

Edit added: Oops, just noticed it's not in the freezer. Back to what you were doing. -_-


----------



## chrisluki (30/11/15)

antiphile said:


> I really like the suggestions from the experienced (yet unattractive) above. Another possibility that I'm starting to like in IPAs more and more is centennial (especially after trying Danestead's Hop Hog clone).
> 
> Edit added: Oops, just noticed it's not in the freezer. Back to what you were doing. -_-


I did have some Centennial but used them in a previous beer.


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/15)

I reckon galaxy would give you a more impressive aroma hit than Simcoe. Citra galaxy combo should be pungent!


----------



## manticle (30/11/15)

Yes but galaxy tastes like galaxy.

Who's unattractive?


----------



## chrisluki (30/11/15)

manticle said:


> Yes but galaxy tastes like galaxy.
> 
> Who's unattractive?


Yeah I am a bit with you of the taste of Galaxy. Started brewing and all I wanted to do was produce a great Summer Ale based on Galaxy hops...but my brews along those lines haven't been my greatest achievements!


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

chrisluki said:


> Yeah I am a bit with you of the taste of Galaxy. Started brewing and all I wanted to do was produce a great Summer Ale based on Galaxy hops...but my brews along those lines haven't been my greatest achievements!


One kind soul actually gave me some galaxy pellets to try over the weekend. So, without it overpowering a brew, are there any suggestions as to when and how much should be used in, say, a 23 litre Pale Ale to show it's strengths?

BTW, manticle, I like living too much to suggest you may have been one of those to which I referred. I'm just keeping to myself the thought that neither you or Yob will be offered a centrefold job for Cosmopolitan. D'oh! h34r:


----------



## sponge (30/11/15)

1g/L is a good place to start to get an idea for hops.

But an easy way to determine the flavour and aroma of a hop without throwing them into a brew is to just make a hop tea with some hot water.


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

antiphile said:


> One kind soul actually gave me some galaxy pellets to try over the weekend. So, without it overpowering a brew, are there any suggestions as to when and how much should be used in, say, a 23 litre Pale Ale to show it's strengths?
> 
> BTW, manticle, I like living too much to suggest you may have been one of those to which I referred. I'm just keeping to myself the thought that neither you or Yob will be offered a centrefold job for Cosmopolitan. D'oh! h34r:


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/15)

Last galaxy apa i used 180 grams. 30 in the boil and 150 dry hop for 3 days. It was really nice.


----------



## manticle (30/11/15)

Centrefold is my middle name.


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

Wow. I can understand sponge's suggestion of 1-1.5 g/L in the boil, but 6 g/L dry hop, Coogee? Holy moley. That's what I'd call a huuuuge dry hop. Did you leave it a few months before drinking? I'm not saying it doesn't work, but I've never even *thought* about dry hopping at that rate.

/me thinks to himself manticle has confused the magazine "Circus Freaks" with "Cosmopolitan".

Anyway, it seems I've managed to upset two movers and shakers here, so for my own (and my family's) protection, I'd better see one of those people that can give me a new identity! So fare-thee-well all. B)


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/15)

Not so crazy man. Pretty common these days i think. It's the only way to get that really strong aroma.


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/12/15)

USe the Galaxy late- 10, 5 and whirlpool. DON'T use earlier than 20 minutes as it will give an astringent bitterness. Use some Magnum or Warrior at 60 for 50% IBUs and Galaxy post 10 minutes for the remainder. If dry hopping try to make it no more than 2 days before you cold crash to avoid grass.

Thats what i'd do anyway.


----------

